# MacBook Pro Radeon mobility X1600 Driver update



## viper55666 (Dec 6, 2006)

I need to update my X1600 driver but cannot download directly from ATi does anyone know where to get the updated driver from?


----------



## fryke (Dec 6, 2006)

If there _is_ an updated driver, you'll find it in Apple's Software Update. See the Apple menu for that. If you _don't_ find a driver update there, it means there is none.


----------



## viper55666 (Dec 6, 2006)

No there is no driver update,
The reason i was looking for it was because i have a 19" Phillips screen, it works fine in OSX (adjusts to max resolution) but when i use it in XP (Bootcamp) if i use a resolution higher than 1024 x 768 the desktop area is beyond the screen size E.g. have to scroll around to see different parts of the desktop. Ive been told this is because of the overlay settings but don't seem to have option in my ATI settings so it was suggested that i need a new driver.  Any one else had this or know how to fix it?


----------



## fryke (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, then this is in the totally wrong section. (intel) Mac System & Software is meant for Mac OS X (plus software running on  OS X) issues. What _you're_ looking for is troubleshooting the graphics driver on Windows XP SP2... So I'm moving the thread to the BootCamp & Virtualisation forum.


----------



## viper55666 (Dec 6, 2006)

O.k thanks for the help


----------



## viper55666 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a 19" Phillips screen, it works fine in OSX (adjusts to max resolution) but when i use it in XP (Bootcamp) if i use a resolution higher than 1024 x 768 the desktop area is beyond the screen size E.g. have to scroll around to see different parts of the desktop. Ive been told this is because of the overlay settings but don't seem to have option in my ATI settings so it was suggested that i need a new driver but i can't get one from anywhere. 
Pls Help


----------



## evildracula (Jan 1, 2007)

if you want newer Windows (not the newest.. but more recent than the mac bootcamp distribution) try using the omega drivers - they offer more functionality than the standard ATI drivers as well and should definitely fix your problem.

for more specific graphics card issues (i.e. directx incompatibilities) ATI's latest drivers would be the way to go, but since they are mobile drivers they do a quick system check to make sure that you're in fact using an ATI graphics chipset on a qualified laptop.. unfortunately it fails on the macbook and won't let you install them. 

I've heard that this is due to apple underclocking the GPU core in order to cut down on heat and perhaps power consumption.

anyway.. 

omega drivers can be downloaded here: 
http://www.driverheavendownloads.net/omegadrive.htm


----------



## Forkmeister (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know where I can update my Radeon x1600 driver?  I've been scanning the web for the last hour and can't find any info regarding the MacBook Pro and x1600 video driver.


----------



## Forkmeister (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm running Windows XP on a MacBook Pro (because I have to run a special Win app) and have my Dell 3400 projector connected to the Apple DVI to VGA adaptor, but my projector just keeps saying "Searching for signal...".

Anyone have a similar experience?  Do I need to upgrade my Radeon X1600 video card or driver?  Or change back to PC?  What a hassle this is.  On my PC I just plug it in and it works.  But on the MacBok Pro, no signal is found by the projector??


----------

